# what happens at a treatment planning appointment?



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry for starting so many threads. I have searched and can't find anything.

I was told by IVF Wales that a planning appointment can take 1-2 hours. What do they do at this appointment?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi there, at the planning apt you should get a day to day guide which will tell you what will happen in your treatment. You can refer to this through the cycle and use it to record your jabs. They will work out the dates with you of when you start your drugs, and show you how to inject. I think you might also need to sign some consent forms. You might also get your needles & syringes etc. Hope that helps
Marie x


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you. 

Should I take in my cycle history etc. Mine can be a bit changable but I suppose they will need to have a rough idea when I am due? 

Will we be weighed and things like that?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Beanie, I think they will definitely ask you what date was the first day of your last period. depending on what protocol you are doing you will possibly start on day 21 so they will try to work out when that will be for the relevant month. I think generally they will have an idea of the soonest they can fit you in for egg collection and then try and work backwards from there. dont worry if you are not regular, they will write down expected period dates for you and just need to call them if they turn out different and their dates will be adjusted. 

I am not sure about being weighed, I don't remember getting on the scales but its possible. Have you had all your blood tests etc already?

Sorry if I sound a bit vague I wouldnt want to mislead you, this is just based on what happened with me but everyone is different and every cycle is different.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

OH! I thought they would start on the first day of my cycle. Does it matter if I have a short cycle? Mine was 22 days last month.

I think the day of my appointment will be day 18. 

We've had all our blood tests and DH's sperm test is fairly recent. Am kind of hoping they don't start it this month (though they know I need to be rushed through to get it done before I am 40) becuase if they do it will mean the egg collection / implantation may be done the week my MIL is visiting.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Well remember they will work out a treatment plan based on your own circumstances and your bloods so it does depend what protocol they put you on, I think mostly they will start people on long protocol which is day 21. Best to have a chat with the nurses and they will let you know whats best for you. 

i guess you won't need anymore bloods but you never know what they might need to check on. I think I had a swab for something random at a planning appointment as there was a result not on my file.

I hope your schedule avoids the mil LOL!!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Beanie - you will have a lot of form filling to do at your planning appt and they will give you a prescription for your drugs. Plus, they'll show you how to inject (but I had to look away at that bit and leave my husband to it!!). Good luck for your treatment!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Beanie

Just to say good luck for your apppointment - ours are on the same day. All the best to you!


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you all 

I am embarrassed to admit that until it was mentioned herE I didn't know what the long (or short) protocol was. Having reaD up on it I wonder if my age (39) and my hormone tests (they are too high) would mean they put me on the short protocol.

How do they show you how to inject? Do they do it there and then, inject you at the appointment?

Sarah, maybe see you there! 

I feel embarrassed and worried because I called them up in such a panic when it looked like I might not get the IVF before my 40th birthday  - I don't want them to hate me  At the same time I am still feeling really annoyed about no one telling me what was in the letter sent by the appeals people when I called to ask, so I know I have a right to feel upset and a bit angry.

not long now, am going to think positively.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Beanie, don't be embarrassed. I didn't have a clue about any of it right up until the day I started treatment (and there's still a lot I don't understand now!). Everyone's treatment is different and so just focus on what the clinic tell you about your cycle and don't get bogged down with everything else.

No, they don't inject you at your planning appt, they just show you how to use the syringes/needles and then you can have a go at injecting into a "fake" belly which is made of rubber I think. 

The clinic won't think any less of you for calling in a panic, it's understandable


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't worry Beanie, Nic's right. They'll have had the full range of emotions from people both on the phone and in person. I've found the staff to be very kind and understanding - they know this is a difficult and emotional process and are prepared for people to show that sometimes  

You must have had a real scare with the funding issue and been let down by communication, I'd feel the same as you. Try now to focus on your treatment and keep positive about that. Will be keeping my fingers crossed it will work for you.

You'll find the staff really helpful at your planning appointment and ask as many questions as you need to. I think now they assign a nurse to you so that you see the same person at different stages of treatment, which is good for continuity and feeling like it is a more personal service (even though when you see different people they are all lovely!).

Maybe see you Thursday, I'll be there in the afternoon. Best of luck with your appointment. Do come and join us on the new year thread and you'll be able to add yourself to the list of who is doing what and when.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie please dont be embrassed about calling them they are there to help and i use to call them alot when i was concerned about something and they dont hate me lol

there is so much to learn about ivf so try not to panic about notknowing that much, it took me 4 years to learn

hope your appointment goes well. they will set the protocol on your age and hormone results btw


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

THANK YOU everyone 

SarahJaneH  - I am there ar 3.30 so maybe see you there.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Beanie

We are 2.30 and will be there earlier in the morning too for dh to get another analysis done. Hope all goes well for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with your appointment today ladies and hope you get to say hi to eachother


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

oh - mine is tomorrow 

will keep you updated.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol ive lost the plot


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck today Beanie. Will try not to keep them too long so you get in on time! Maybe see you later x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah i have the right day now

good luck ladies lol

hope your feeling ok and not nervous


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck Beanie for your apt, hope you get all your questions answered and then you can relax, Good luck SarahJane too


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck SarahJane.

Am incredibly nervous.
Have all my paperwork but worried I have forgotten something, they've not really told me anything about what I need to bring.
I have a cycle list and dates of my period etc.
Photos of DH as we have never given them any.

Only an hour until I leave work! eeek!


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey there.

I am back.

Good and bad news. 
When we arrived we saw a doctor called Ali rather than Mrs Evans. He was lovely but he had my old AMH test results and said that technically I would not be considered infertile with such a good result (10.3) and also because I got pregnant last May they would say that I had a chance of Conceiving on my own. I explained that I had had another test (AMH) but wasn't sure of the results so he went to have a look. They came back as 2.6!! 

So he said with a test result like that I may not be considered in many clinics for IVF but because of the appeal and the fact that I am going to be 40 soon he will agree to me having the procedure but if I don't respond well they may convert to IUI. So it's ok news. I am a bit upset by the low AMH test, am gobsmacked that it could go down so much in just one year! Perhaps I am not even ovulating! 

We've been given all the drugs but won't be starting them until the begining of March as the earliest Egg Collection date they can give us is 22nd March. I have to go back on the pill and then have a scan in early March to see if I am ready to start the injections! So it's just a matter of waiting now.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hope it went well for you girls today and all your questions were answered.  

I was wondering if any of you had seen the dvd that they send out when you reach the top of the list? We have our planning appointment on 25th Feb, but there haven't been any available. Alex has kept in touch every few days to let us know that he still hasn't got any dvd's to send us as none are getting returned.  Hope we get to see one soon.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there. No - I asked about it today and they say they are still all out.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i never saw a dvd it must be a newish thing   beanie hope the wait to start doesnt drag


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry your amh has dropped but hey sometimes ladies with a higher amh get a poor responce and a low amh can sometime get a good response, no one really know until you cycle so postive thoughts now hun

march isnt far away at all woo hoo


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Beanie, glad you are going ahead with treatment. 
Stay positive, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Oh, I did see the dvd last summer and I gave it back (honest!). It was useful to be able to take it all in at a more leisurely pace.
dh fell asleep half way through


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Sarah - not sure if we saweachother today?

Am going to spend the next six weeks gettng myself into shape, eating well, cutting out alcohol and generally doing what i can to be as prepared as possible. Am also investigating Acupuncture so if anyone knows someone in Cardiff/Penarth can you let me know. My one contact says she doesn't do it for IVF


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

beanieb a few ladies on here have had accupuncture at whitchurch cardiff theres a thread on this board somewhere too ,sarah that made me laugh jeffs always falling asleep watching tv


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.nhfc.co.uk/

this is the place which miriam has mentioned. jackie is lovely i have to say, they do full ivf support acupuncture includig before and after et which studies show in the most important part

personally acupuncture didnt do alot for me but i know it does for lots of people.

/links


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Beanie

Don't think we would have seen each other, we went in at 2.30 and were there for ages (oops!). I'm going to sort out acupuncture or reflexology too. I looked at the one the others recommend and it looks really good, but I think I am going to go somewhere local. Just need something to help me relax and I will probably start in the next week or two to get me properly chilled


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys, glad your appointment went well beanie, hope you can start to feel calmer about things.

About the dvds, we actually took a copy when we had one, so if anyone wants one I can get dh ask dh nicely to burn some copies?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh - if you/he could that would be good. 
Let me know if you could and I'll message you my address.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Marieclare thanks for the offer, that would be great. Shall I message you my address?  Let me know how much I owe you.
Ta!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys, yeh no probs just pm me your address I will send a copy


----------

